# Help Fish Flashing!



## TI30X (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi all,
My guppies are flashing. No other visible signs of disease. I had one casualty so far. What treatment would you recommend and which are safest for my fish?






Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TI30X (Feb 20, 2016)

Ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates 10ppm

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Use Life Guard tablets, it covers almost every thing and I also use it for new fish as a prophylactic


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

May be flukes (pretty common disease)...if so prazipro is the most effective, safest and cheapest at 6$ a small bottle.


----------



## TI30X (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks guys! Will pick up some prazipro 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

